# Señor Pollo casi llega tres mil ya!



## VenusEnvy

Whatever your name may be here, Pollito, Señor Pollo, Kunundrum, Chicken Head, Mike,   You're quite the friend and forero!


Todos te agradecemos por tu super gentileza de ayudar a la gente y de hacernos preguntar, "¿Cuál ES mi estilo psicológico?........"  



*You've done such a good job here, so take a seat and find a cozy warm place  to hang out, watch a little TV  or cop a squat at your computer (doing whatever else  it is that you do at your computer) and feel proud! You're doing a great job here!*


Felicidades, Mike!


----------



## Laia

Mike… congratulations!
And thank you for these almost 3,000 full of energy posts, ¡y que sean muchos más!
 
I’m still waiting for the day when we will strongly disagree in one single topic… (no problem if this day never arrives  )
 
 
Laia


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Wow, que gran celebración. Con todo *
*el gusto que me da poder compartir *
*el espacio virtual con gente tan sabia*
*como Mike, no puedo más que darte *
*las gracias por cada uno de estos 3000 posts*
*Tigger agradecido e impresionado *​


----------



## Rayines

¡Otra vez!.....¡¡Por 3.000 cacareos y muchos más!!


----------



## la reine victoria

VERY WELL DONE
FOGHORN LEGHORN

AN ACHIEVEMENT TO CROW ABOUT!

** * * * * * * * * **

Hearty Congratulations

​La Reine V​


----------



## JazzByChas

Maestro Mike!

You are the man with the plan in the Spanish-speaking, English, and Cultural forums...and wherever else you may wander.

Here's to your tres-mils contributions to the forum, and here's mud-in-your eye for many more, and more collaboration!


----------



## diegodbs

El ave Fénix renacía de sus cenizas, el pollo Fénix es más inteligente: no se deja quemar.

Congratulations.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS MIKE!!!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A real feather for your cap!
You're the cock of the walk!
But instead of a Leghorn,
Why not a Barred Rock?

All the best from my coop to yours,
Chaska

P.S.  If a rooster lays its egg on a ridgepole, does the egg roll down to the right or the left?


----------



## ElaineG

Mazel tov.  I like your kind best fried, with mashed potatoes and gravy or mac-n-cheese on the side.  But barring that, posting cleverly at WRF is a good alternative!


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Mr. Rooster!  ​ _


----------



## geve

We might have only one language in common, I'm always glad when our forum-paths meet !​ 
Did you know that in French, a _poulet_ can mean this ? _(I mean, without the beak and the crest, too)_
But I prefer to picture you like this, or rather like this, cuz you're truly a cool chicken  

Happy Postiversary !


----------



## elroy

*مبروك!*

_Your posts are simply machickal! _​


----------



## ILT

*¡¡¡Hola Mr. Pollo!!!

¡Tres mil felicidades! ¿Recuerdas* el día que fuimos a tomar *.... café? Parece que alguien nos vió*  *Aunque también la pasamos de lujo el día que andábamos con* Belén


----------



## Fernando

Como siempre, muy agradecido por tus mensajes, fenixpollo.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS FPOLLO!!!

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!

Ok, now tell me where is the party? ​ 
Mei


----------



## Sparrow22

* MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES !!!!!!*

*Y QUE NOS SIGAS AYUDANDO TANTO COMO HASTA AHORA !!!!!!*1

*DE UN GORRIONCITO A UN POLLITO !!!!!!! *​


----------



## Maria Juanita

*oye Pollito, mil felicitaciones!!! este foro no sería lo mismo sin tu ayuda, aparte de que eres un forero muy chévere!!! 
*


----------



## Eugin

*muchisísimas gracias por tener siempre esa buena predisposición para ayudar y compartir con nosotros todo lo que sabes, POLLITO!!!*

*Sos una persona super importante para todos nosotros, y te agradezo tu presencia aquí.  *

*Cómo será que dominas tan bien el español que la mayoría de los mensajes de la gente que te quiere felicitar, SON EN ESPAÑOL!!   *
** 
*Para un grande entre los grandes, el más grande de los saludos!!!!   *
*Un gran abrazo, amigo!!*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks so much, everybody, for the kind words and (surprise!) so many gifts! I love them all!   They just reinforce to me what a great place this is and how much I enjoy being part of this little community!* 


> _P.S. If a rooster lays its egg on a ridgepole, does the egg roll down to the right or the left?_


 The answer, my dear Chaska, is that if a rooster sets his hen's egg down on the peak of a roof, it rolls whichever way the wind is blowing. 

See? This is what I love about this forum: I get to help people and answer their questions.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, como de costumbre, I'm late...

Hay que reconocer que lo de los psychological styles fue un puntazo, así como otras intervenciones tuyas que rondan por los foros...

Congratulations!


----------



## cirrus

Cheers Mike well done on your 3000.  

Here's hoping you get your shot before bird flu crosses the Atlantic.


----------



## DDT

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, como de costumbre, I'm late...
> 
> Hay que reconocer que lo de los psychological styles fue un puntazo, así como otras intervenciones tuyas que rondan por los foros...
> 
> Congratulations!



You are not alone (lately...I am constantly late)  

*Congratulations!!!​*
DDT


----------



## belén

Here I come here I come...

It is carnival, and what better dress than this in your honor!

Congratulaciones mil y muchas gracias por cada uno de tus posts!

Be


PD: Ay sí, que divertido aquel día con ILT y Fenix, ¡¡lo que nos reímos!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for your kind words... no matter when you posted them.  


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Whatever your name may be here, ... Chicken Head...


I just came back to this thread and read Venus' first post.

_Chicken Head_?  What's up with that?


----------



## América

FEnixpollo muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por las veces que me haz ayudado, me encanta tus posts y sobre todo las fotos que vas cambiando, jeje


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Felicidades para esa rara avis que tiene el atractivo del fénix y el delicioso sabor del pollo. ¡Un fuerte abrazo!


----------

